# My dogs



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

I have not posted in a while. My puppy Evey (Lean Mac x FTCH AFTCH Bramble) is growing like a weed. My older Lab, Scotty, is getting ready to finish his JH this weekend (crossing my fingers). They truly bring a lot of joy to me.

Evey:









Scotty:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh boy !!!! Do I ever like doggy's....   

Goog look'in canine's !!!


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Keep us updated on the JH and if he passes.


----------

